# Popping Cork Types



## Ajerv (Oct 3, 2007)

Now I see on TV the Louisiana guides usually use the bright red Cajun Thunder type but the shape is the "cupped top" type rather than the "round" type.



Does anyone think the "cupped top" type creates a *better* spray of water like a popper plug when jerked to attract fish?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't doubt it creates more spray, but whether it is better or not is a different question. Over there in that dirty water its probably better but in some clear water areas where there is more pressure on the fish, a lot of noise can sometimes spook them.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Good question. My personal favorite is the standard Cajun Thunder without the cupped top. I fished for years with many Louisiana guides and the appeal of that rig (I was always told over and over) is the clacking sound that the rig makes when you work it. That sound emulates the sound of a Croakers gills when they croak. LiveCroaker is normally more productive that live shrimp in most cases, and the gator trout can't resist them. Back to your question, I have used those cupped top rigs and find that they snag to much water when worked. Just my opinion through experience, but to each his own. Tight lines, TB


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

I agree with BoatJob--the cupped ones drag too much water. Also, they make reeling in more difficult. I don't use any popping cork other than the Bass Pro Shop version. Their's has a Titanium shaft. The Cajun ones have a wire shaft, and after working that cork for a while, the shaft will bend. The BPS version will never bend--try it...

NJD:usaflag


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

I use both the cupped and oval just depending on what I grab when I reach into the box. I really like the splash that the cupped one throws, but I doubt it really matters very much.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Solid cork and white pine cupped types worked for commercial trout fishermen when they used cane poles for Trout fishing. You ought to hear the noise they can make. My uncle made so much noise with his you could hear it all the way across the bayou. On of my friends from Boca Grande fished his the same way. Forget snap, crackle and pop and go bang, boom, bam! Both of these guys used 50# black nylon for line and a foot of solid bright wire for a leader. Sinker was, as often as not, a chunk whittled off a cast net weight. Hooks were 4/0-6/0 with white chicken feathers sometimes. A chunk of fresh Mullet was bait. They reasoned that the popping cork sounded like fish feeding and rang the dinner bell.

These corks don't work well on wimpy rods but they darn sure catch fish.

I don't fish with popping corks butoften add a fly or unweighted grub a foot or so behind a Chugger Spook, ChugBugor large Pop-R. 

Try chugging a large cork or popping plug over a wreck and see what happens. Try it over the old pilings on the beach side of Ft. Pickens if they are still there. The water is about 15' deep and I've caught Red Snapper over 10# there but that was in about 1970 or so.

Noise is a good thing---sometimes.


----------



## Catfish Hunter (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.bayoubucklures.com/saltwater-fishing-lures-5.htm



These are really cool ones with a little prop on them to add a little more noise and water movement. I think you can't have enough noise with a popping cork. Have you ever heard a fish crash through some bait on a quiet morning? It is not quiet at all. Get out there and make some noise.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

I use both but I would have to say I prefer the weighted cupped ones. When I fish popping corks it is usually on sawgrass banks. Making perfect casts are key. The cupped onesare easier to cast and I catch lots more redfish on them. They make a chug bug type sound in the water. The light cajun thunders are sometimes difficult to cast in windy conditions..

Cajun Phil only uses the cupped corks and he is a pretty good redfisherman.


----------

